# Goat of the Month October!



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

This month we are featuring Ben!










> Ben, or Benny is my 2 1/2 year old Nigerian Dwarf whether. He is so smart. he opens gates and sometimes i tell him to open them for me and he does. sometimes me and my friends take the goats for walks down the street and one time Ben's leash broke but but he stayed with me. i tried running ahead of my friends and he would come with me and stay right by my side. he likes being brushed and his tummy scratched. He is my baby bear!!! And i love him!


To learn more about Ben please follow this link.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/goats/ben-411.html

Congrats to totesmygoats who has received one year supporting membership and will receive the TheGoatSpot decals!

If you would like to see you goat featured in coming months please be sure to add them to our goat registry!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/goats/


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, he's so cute!!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

What a doll! I love his color- and love that little white fluffy cap on his head!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love him.


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he is adorable!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats Ben!! So Sweet.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, too cute


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

What a sweetie!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the baby photo of him you posted! adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a doll!


----------



## lockewood_lady (Oct 26, 2013)

My goat of the month is also named Ben. But he is my DH. LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey! Me too!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

wheres goat of the month of november!!!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the look on his face, Just so cute and adorable! Makes you just want to give him a Big O bear hug and scratch his tummy!:thumb:


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

You are too cute, Ben! You look a lot like me and like to do a lot of the same things! Congratulations! ~ Pumpkin


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

Aww he's so cute!!


----------

